# (bullets) that work well with Taurus PT-145



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

i was going to get my dad some hollow point bullets for handloading with his pt-145 that he bought. I wanted to get him a couple different kinds for good experimentation like some light ones and some heavy ones. i heard somewhere else that certain bullets or brands didnt feed well, i was wondering if anyone had more info on this. which bullets would work really well for this gun? I know as far as handgun powders go he has:

accurate #2
titegroup
unique

also since i bought a Hornady LNLAP a while back i can still get some free bullets and was wondering if the 
.45 cal 185g HP/XTP bullets fed well with this gun otherwise i was probably just going to get some 115g 9mm RN for my XD(m)9.

thanks for any help


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

jesus no wonder i stopped using this forum


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Just seen your post..You might want ot give an old man a chance to read your OP. Anyway. are you wanting got load HP ammo for carry? I really don't want ot get into the "discussion" about all that but the type of HP you are looking for can change what you might want to get.

I use Rainier Bullets (Link) a lot but I don't use them for carry ammo really. It's more a I want the flight characteristics to be similar to what I might be carrying so I look for something with a similar shape. They are not a jacketed slug but more a coated slug. So the load data used is pretty close to loading lead.

Now if you are looking for a carry type slug then if it was me I'd be looking at what I liked in a HP round.Sierra, Remington would be the way to go. You might like These (link)

Midway has tons. It would be a good place to start.

I don't remember your user name. Must have been a long time since you been here last. Sorry for the lack of fast food info.:smt083


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Patience, padawan.


----------

